# Loads of people are blocking me on Facebook



## friends4ever (Jul 25, 2013)

I am so upset, I keep having tons of people block me on Facebook and I don't know why!! Its all these people from my church group and this other church group I go to and its like all of them hate me and are talking about me and are blocking me and I don't know why


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty tough to answer this one out of the box.

1) Any guesses as to what it might be about?

2) You could always ask them, or at least one or two of them.

3) It's only facebook.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

are you "liking" political posts that might be of different viewsthan their's views?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

or did your facebook get hacked and they got spammed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I would ask someone?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thebes said:


> I would ask someone?


That makes too much sense.


----------



## Mica (Oct 10, 2014)

Best advice you'll ever get:

Kill your facebook, go out and make real friends, and spend real face-to-face time with them.

Biggest useless waste of time ever.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The only people I block are those who seem crazy and might go Scitzo , who seem very vindictive and like to cause Drama.. Wouldn't want that sort of thing to hit my wall.. but maybe I am lenient..

Any other thing (personal views, religion, politics, I like to read the variation) just doesn't bother me at all.. I'll give a 2 cents here & there. 

Hard to tell.. but sounds like rumors have been spread over something.. not enough detail.. I like Facebook - never really had a problem with it in all my/our years.. YET.. most here will tell you to cut it's throat, it's evil.

What have you been posting lately that could cause raised eye brows?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

A hacked account is a real possibility. Find someone you know in the real world and have them FB friend you and check.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

You've been a member of TAM since July 2013 and this is your first post?

I google searched your post and for the past two weeks or so you've been posting this same exact post to at least 10 different sites.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

friends4ever said:


> I am so upset, I keep having tons of people block me on Facebook and I don't know why!! Its all these people from my church group and this other church group I go to and its like all of them hate me and are talking about me and are blocking me and I don't know why


Quoting for posterity, lol.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

soccermom2three said:


> You've been a member of TAM since July 2013 and this is your first post?
> 
> I google searched your post and for the past two weeks or so you've been posting this same exact post to at least 10 different sites.


WOW...what a google search can bring to light !!! Hmmmm


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well now we know why she's been blocked on Facebook. She's a spammer!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friends4ever (Jul 25, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Well now we know why she's been blocked on Facebook. She's a spammer!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't post anything on Facebook


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok I'll bite.

how do you know people are blocking you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

They aren't there to spam any longer?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

OP's name and this post subject. Ironic, no? 


Maybe your church group noticed that you 'liked' the "Darwin Was Right" page...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> You've been a member of TAM since July 2013 and this is your first post?
> 
> I google searched your post and for the past two weeks or so you've been posting this same exact post to at least 10 different sites.


Around a couple of dozen sites by my count, everything from political forums to bodybuilding.

Of course, the threads have been locked or deleted on about half of them.

Weird way to try to get attention.

I'm putting the OP on ignore.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I just blocked you on here and I'm not gonna tell you why


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious...


----------

